# help: Bikepacker but really more of a touring bike



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to surprise my lady with a new bike that would really be more for backroad touring and grocery-getting (not a sexist remark) than bikepacking. She's a one-bike person so it needs to be able to bikepack on single track too, but she will walk the dangerous stuff. Flat bar, long, low and stable, capable of panniers as well as all sorts of frame bags. She won't be carrying more than about 20lbs on her rig when off-roading. No suspension, but lots of gears and breaking power.

So far, I've narrowed it down to a Salsa Marrakesh but that thing weighs more than the Bridgestone she been riding since 1992. Yes, weight shouldn't be the deciding factor but she's a former racer (brag) and she's going to want to go fast when not touring.

I can't spend a ton of cash but given that she rode the same dang bike for 25 years without ever mentioning a new one (and does the same thing with cars) I can up to about $2000. Also, she quite certain that women-spefic bikes are for real.

What should I look at?


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

How much off-road capability is needed?An All-City Pony Express might work, or the flat bar Cross Check from Surly. A bit more mountain bike like would be the Surly Troll or Ogre.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

The Kopish said:


> How much off-road capability is needed?An All-City Pony Express might work, or the flat bar Cross Check from Surly. A bit more mountain bike like would be the Surly Troll or Ogre.


Probably 65% pavement, 30% dirt road, 5% single track. Thanks for the suggestions. The All-City is less than 23 lbs in her size so that's a contender. I had kind of ruled out Surly because their older stuff was suspension corrected but I guess they got away from that on some models -- the Troll looks,like the ticket.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

How about something like a Soma Wolverine? You could fit 650B wheels to drop it a bit.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

My Troll is my do-everything bike. It is suspension-corrected, but I've never run a suspension. Spends a lot more time on pavement than dirt, but when I do hit the dirt, gravel, or trail, I'm happy to have it over a pavement-focused bike. Ogre is basically the same bike, but in a 29er, but I really like that the Troll can handle a variety of wheel sizes to fine tune it to your needs. I've run it with 700c, and I'm thinking about a 650b set. I've also been thinking about a 650b Straggler for my wife as an all-purpose bike. But she's never going to load it up for more than credit card touring, and never going to hit single track. Otherwise I'd probably be thinking Troll or Ogre. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcdude (Jul 3, 2017)

Troll


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Not listed above but other contenders: Specialized AWOL, Salsa Vaya, Surly Straggler, Niner RLT9, Diamondback Haanjenn.


----------



## kcdude (Jul 3, 2017)

^^ yes +1 for the Salsa Vaya and the Surly Straggler.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Let her decide after riding a few.

Ask me how I know that getting the perfect bike for someone without them involved can be unproductive despite the kind gesture.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

She&I said:


> Let her decide after riding a few.
> 
> Ask me how I know that getting the perfect bike for someone without them involved can be unproductive despite the kind gesture.


Yeah, i dig what your saying; wouldn't want her to pick out my next bike. But day after day --for over 9000 days --she just keeps reaching for the Bridgestone.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Just means she knows what she likes, so it's even more important to let her make the call on the new bike. She&I has it.



GlazedHam said:


> Yeah, i dig what your saying; wouldn't want her to pick out my next bike. But day after day --for over 9000 days --she just keeps reaching for the Bridgestone.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

There are some options. I agree that she should probably be part of the decision.

Even if you can't find the specific bike in stores, you can look at options with similar geometry and do a couple of test rides for the exact same purpose

I built an Ogre with Jones bars for my wife.

Building a Surly Ogre: Back to Basics - Bike Und Bier


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

Isn't that Bridgestone known to be an amazing bike designed by Grant Peterson? Maybe it's best for her? https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/

If she loves it, maybe she would like one of his more recent designs. https://www.rivbike.com/


----------



## Scott n (Jul 18, 2017)

Man, I'm not seeing any suggestions about women's specific bikes even though you mentioned that she believes they truly make a difference. LIV bikes are all women's specific and is an side brand of Giant. I'd have her look at them, they have a good reputation.


----------



## Scott n (Jul 18, 2017)

What specifically is she interested in? Drops? Flat bars? wheel size? How tall is she (does she need a small frame)?


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

What is it exactly that you feel the Bridgestone can't do?

Sorry I'm not familiar with the bike.

If it was just a lack of luggage carrying ability, might not the answer be an Extra-wheel trailer and adding some cyclocross tyres to the bike she's got?

I've had my Ogre for a few years now and still loving it, but its not going to be confused with a lightweight racer.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

How about a Jones diamond frame set up with Jones Loop bars? It doesn't get much more versatile than that! You can do just about anything on one of those, depending on how it's set up of course. With the steel diamond frame you could get close to your $2000 budget with some smart shopping. Or you could find a nice pre-owned one. It does of course depend on how tall she is, as it's only one size.

But, as others have said, I think getting her involved with the process would be a good idea. You could try to pose it as a wish list kind of thing. Don't tell her you want to buy her a new bike, just have her look at stuff and see what she likes. Then you can still surprise her with a bike, but it'll be one that she wants!

Anyway, good luck, and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

BikesDirect.com has massive bang for buck on their titanium bikes. My 29er Fly Team hard tail now has a rigid carbon fork and is my go-to bike for paved touring and commuting. We just did a 130-mile tour in Colorado over four days and it worked well. 
I really like it for commuting in the city as well. 
If we ever do get to bike pack, the suspension fork goes back on and off we go.
The rigid carbon fork can also take a plump tire (up to 2.4 or so), so if there was a lot of bumpy gravel grinding/buff singletrack, the rigid fork could stay on and and a nice big tire at low pressure could work well. Very versatile.

Because the BikesDirect bikes have a super good component spec, the bike is light.


----------

